# Purchase Peptides TD! Pics Inside!



## crackrbaby (Jul 13, 2013)

As always, Perfectly packaged and super quick T/A!


----------



## kboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Enjoy brotha!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 15, 2013)

yea there on point right now.


----------



## azokaei (Jul 17, 2013)

I gotta give them props there shipping is super fast


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 17, 2013)

All orders placed by 1pm ship the same day! Most orders ship in 24 hours





azokaei said:


> I gotta give them props there shipping is super fast


----------



## bigstol (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm jealous of your rat! Lol! That's a solid stack, bro


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm ~2 weeks into running this stack.
 Doing the standard 100 Ipam, 100 Cjc 3x's per day. 
 60mcg Lr3 Bilat 8 hours post workout in muscle trained. ( Train @ 11am and pin pre bed ) 
 Then 60mcg lr3 Bilat first thing in am the following morning (non training day).

Results have been amazing so far. I am just coming off a Low test/ High tren blast and Im looking better now than I did on blast! My workout partner told me I need to lay off the tren, because I'm looking too ripped up?!?! ( Is there really such a fucking thing? ) Once I explained him that I'm ~4 weeks into cruise with no tren, he shit a brick. I am up 5lbs and my vascularity is much more pronounced. As noted in many of my other logs, I am not a person who sleeps well. I normally take Ambien to sleep. I have never slept or dreamed as well as I do when I take my Ipam, Cjc and Lr3 pre bed..No Ambien. 

I am honestly thinking of turning my cruise into more of a Trt dose and ride out on peptides for a long time. If the results keep coming the way they are, theres no reason for me to jump back into the heavy AAS.. I'm sure my lipids would like the break, I can tell you I "Feel" a shit ton better.


----------

